# RetroShare 0.5.5 -> 0.6.0



## Reedych (Feb 26, 2016)

RetroShare 0.5.5* is very old and incompatible with 0.6.0, please update it. Thanks!


----------



## marino (Feb 26, 2016)

to whom are you addressing this demand?


----------



## Reedych (Feb 26, 2016)

marino@ said:


> to whom are you addressing this demand?


To maintainer


----------



## kpa (Feb 26, 2016)

The maintainer of that port is peter_at_netkey.at. The chances that he is following the forums are very low, there is no requirement for port maintainers to follow any of the community channels except maybe ports@freebsd.org. Contact him directly and you'll have better success than here.


----------



## marino (Feb 27, 2016)

better yet is filing a report at https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/ so the request is public, but only if there is good technical justification for updating it (opening a bug report just to announce there's a later version available is frowned upon and against the handbook guidelines for bug reports)


----------



## talsamon (Feb 28, 2016)

=> PR 207550


----------



## glocke (Mar 5, 2016)

PR got closed. Will open it again when I have a patch against 0.6.0 as it is considered final: https://retroshareteam.wordpress.com/2016/02/07/release-notes-for-final-0-6-0/
Hopefully by tomorrow..


----------



## glocke (Mar 7, 2016)

PR is reopened. If someone want to try out the patch, I'm more than happy about feedback. Standalone port attached.


----------

